# twin turbo on an 89 300ZX



## 300ZXjunkie (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey, I'm trying to put a twin turbo on my 300zx and I want to do a sequential system. So I got my friend who drives a 2000 something eclipse to promise me his turbo when he gets a new one. Cause I figure it'll be better than the stock nissan turbo cause it'll be newer. However I still have to find a bigger turbo. I was thinking something off of a chevy truck because chevy turbos are generally smaller than fords. What do you suggest? I'll probably end up getting it from a junkyard, so it should be easy to find any kind of car. Within reason. Thanks all
~Robb


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

:jawdrop: I'm not going to even start with you I'll get in trouble. Drop your ideas and come to reality. And seeing as from your post I can ascertain that you know absolutely nothing about turbochargers and their set-ups pay someone else to work on your car for everything.

Oh and again not possible in any means with the information you have provided.

Is it a Z31 or a first production Z32? If it is a Z31 leave the NA stock short block and do this http://www.redz31.com/pages/turbo.html

If it is a Z32 swap in a VG30DETT.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

A 2000-something Eclipse doesn't even have a turbo. The 99s did, but you don't want one of those.......
Also, don't even think about trying to use a diesel turbo, it won't work. There's about 3-5 times the compression and motive force in the exhaust on a diesel engine than on a regular engine. I don't even think a gas engine _could_ spool a diesel turbo......


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

a NSX V6 would be an Interesting swap, light weight and good power


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

siamiam said:


> a NSX V6 would be an Interesting swap, light weight and good power


What sort of transmission are you gonna get to bolt up to that.......


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

siamiam said:


> a NSX V6 would be an Interesting swap, light weight and good power


HAHAHAHAHA please no stop it Im going to die laughing. THINK BEFORE POSTING!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> What sort of transmission are you gonna get to bolt up to that.......


Obviously he is going to convert to a mid engine set-up!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> HAHAHAHAHA please no stop it Im going to die laughing. THINK BEFORE POSTING!



*JamesZ*, what's going on with you? Obvisously your a vet and can give him *good solid advise * as to why he should not put a NSX engine in his Z. I know you can do better then just point and laugh or at the very least point and laugh and tell him in detail as to why he should not think that way. Please do as *Zen* and steer him in the right direction?


----------



## 300ZXjunkie (Feb 23, 2005)

*oops*

now that I think about it, it is a 99 eclipse, it is pretty retarded to use a diesel turbo, and I don't have the money for a full out swap. Sorry my first post was a retarded one. Anyway, any suggestions for an inexspensive twin turbo setup? I'd appriciate it.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

300ZXjunkie said:


> now that I think about it, it is a 99 eclipse, it is pretty retarded to use a diesel turbo, and I don't have the money for a full out swap. Sorry my first post was a retarded one. Anyway, any suggestions for an inexspensive twin turbo setup? I'd appriciate it.


How much money is inexpensive?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

300ZXjunkie said:


> now that I think about it, it is a 99 eclipse, it is pretty retarded to use a diesel turbo, and I don't have the money for a full out swap. Sorry my first post was a retarded one. Anyway, any suggestions for an inexspensive twin turbo setup? I'd appriciate it.


You probably won't be able to do a sequential system. Not enough room, for one. Look at how much space the sequential setup on a 2JZ-GTE takes up. Same with an RB26DETT. Those are I6s, so they have a lot of space left under the hood next to the engine, much more so than a V engine. The piping for a sequential system on a V6 would be horrendous, each turbo having piping going to both sides, not to mention the vacuum line system required to ensure the proper sequential operation. If you want _some_ idea as to complexity, take a look at a 93 TT RX7. No, your best bet is the single turbo the Z31s came with in the first place. It might be a touch laggy but that makes it more fun and it's easy to upgrade to something bigger. I'm assuming you have a Z31 and not a Z32, but I could be wrong. If you have the newer 300 then really the stock TT system is just fine on those. You could change that to a single turbo setup but again here comes the piping issue. I'm assuming your is non-turbo altogether, in which case your not looking at any sort of cheapness for a conversion of any kind. Maybe if you used all junkyard parts, but that's not a good idea for obvious reasons. If you found somebody parting out a TT, you'd pretty much be taking everything but the engine block itself, and in that case you might as well take that too......Same thing if you found a Z31, except the turbo and non turbo engine were basically the same internally except for the compression ratio. 
For a true conversion you'd need the turbo(s), exhaust manifold(s), exhaust piping, intercooler piping(for the Z32), ECU , wiring, injectors, fuel pump, and a bunch of little things to put all that together. Nuts and bolts are a pain to round up, beleive me I've done it a few times.


----------



## Datsunscom (Dec 22, 2003)

*TT into an '89, not cheap*



300ZXjunkie said:


> now that I think about it, it is a 99 eclipse, it is pretty retarded to use a diesel turbo, and I don't have the money for a full out swap. Sorry my first post was a retarded one. Anyway, any suggestions for an inexspensive twin turbo setup? I'd appriciate it.


You can buy a complete DETT for about ~$1700 if you shop around. You can bolt it to your Z31 transmission if you get a custom flywheel (expect about $500). No the Z32 flywheel won't work, and the Z32 transmission is a bit bigger and would likely require trans tunnel modification. Then you get to figure out which oil pan might fit your x-member or have one fabbed, among other things.. I'd guess this swap couldn't be done for under $3500-$4K all said and done. I'd stick with a VG30ET and dial up the boost. With a stock turbo dialed to 16psi and 3" exhaust you can get 250wheel hp from one:
http://www.datsuns.com/Tech/engines/vg30et_dyno_savage_510.gif.

That should move an '89 pretty darn well - like mid 13-sec 1/4mi, faster than a stock Z32 TT.

Dave Lum
www.datsuns.com/red


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Datsunscom said:


> You can buy a complete DETT for about ~$1700 if you shop around. You can bolt it to your Z31 transmission if you get a custom flywheel (expect about $500). No the Z32 flywheel won't work, and the Z32 transmission is a bit bigger and would likely require trans tunnel modification. Then you get to figure out which oil pan might fit your x-member or have one fabbed, among other things.. I'd guess this swap couldn't be done for under $3500-$4K all said and done. I'd stick with a VG30ET and dial up the boost. With a stock turbo dialed to 16psi and 3" exhaust you can get 250wheel hp from one:
> http://www.datsuns.com/Tech/engines/vg30et_dyno_savage_510.gif.
> 
> That should move an '89 pretty darn well - like mid 13-sec 1/4mi, faster than a stock Z32 TT.
> ...


Actually, the Z32 trans is the same as the late Z31 trans, the FS5R30A. It does not require modification to fit. You can even use the same flywheel. THe only difference is the driveshaft length. Please check Z31.com for details on this swap.

EDIT: And Z32s run a 13.5 1/4 mile stock, so not faster at all..........


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> HAHAHAHAHA please no stop it Im going to die laughing. THINK BEFORE POSTING!


im thinking of a perfect motor for the Z, its all about power to weight, think out side the box and quit being a close minded elietest.

A Lightweight 290hp Aluminum N/A V6 would help the Z greatly by adding more power and dropping weight which in turn would help benifit the Z in quicker accleration,shorter stopping,better handling,better MPG ETC.

for some one to do a swap like that it of course would have to take some custom modification, if people didnt do things differently their wouldnt be Zs with LT1s,Vq45s,RB25,RB26,Fieros with Northstar V8s,ford festivas running SHO V6's through the rear wheels,RX7s with 20B's etc etc. 

please think before you post .


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

siamiam said:


> im thinking of a perfect motor for the Z, its all about power to weight, think out side the box and quit being a close minded elietest.
> 
> A Lightweight 290hp Aluminum N/A V6 would help the Z greatly by adding more power and dropping weight which in turn would help benifit the Z in quicker accleration,shorter stopping,better handling,better MPG ETC.
> 
> ...


Like I said though, you'd have to find a transmission to bolt up to that. The NSX engine is in a transverse layout, so someone would have to make an adaptor plate for whatever you wanted to use for the RWD application. At some point, however, you'd want more Hp, and that's where aluminum engines show their weaknesses. Can't throw much boost on an aluminum engine. The iron block VG30ET can hold about 5 times or more the boost the NSXs aluminum V6 can.......


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah im aware id have to do some work to the set up but like i said it would be intereseting.

there is a gaggle of boosted NSXs so i know they handle more power well but what i always go for is power to weight for more balanced performance


if anything id like to drop either a 13B or 20B in a Z31


----------

